# Rbs Six Nations 2009



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK thought I'd kick this one off.

*England v Italy*

A very poor game with a rather flattering score-line IMO.

England stooped to Italy's level. The tactical kicking was very poor indeed.

The crowd to be frank sounded very board and as a neutral so was I. Lets hope France v Ireland will be a bit more entertaining...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Its very quiet here today! :lol:

*France v Ireland*

Much much better game. :thumbup:

Exciting first half with high skill level. Some great passing and running lines. Roll on second halfâ€¦


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

i think the difference is the French and to some extent the Irish are not scared to try something the English players are so worried about making a mistake that they play safe all the time. makes for a dull watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> OK thought I'd kick this one off.
> 
> *England v Italy*
> 
> A very poor game with a rather flattering score-line IMO.


Yeah your probably right, but we won... and that's all that counts at the moment


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

WALES WILL WIN Today. :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree Stuart from what I could glean from the internet commentary a poor performance against an Italy side who with a few less mistakes would have run England very close. Let's face it England are a poor side at present, we are lacking in so many key positions, sure we have some promising youngsters but at the present time we are going to struggle.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

chocko said:


> WALES WILL WIN Today. :yes:


























Come on Scotland


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

JoT said:


> I agree Stuart from what I could glean from the internet commentary a poor performance against an Italy side who with a few less mistakes would have run England very close. Let's face it England are a poor side at present, we are lacking in so many key positions, sure we have some promising youngsters but at the present time we are going to struggle.


Not sure I agree with that - true, there's a few positions where, yes, we need better guys - but generally we have a team with a number of very good players (Sheridan, Tait, Haskell, Kennedy, Ellis, Sackey etc) but it's evident from yesterdays comdedic disply that we can't play as a team.

I'm watching the Wales/Scotland game as I write this - Wales are doing very well but both teams look like they know what they have to do and are getting on with it. Shame we can't seem to click... 'cos Wales are going to male Johnson blush next week.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Its very quiet here today! :lol:
> 
> *France v Ireland*
> 
> ...


Well the second half was equally as good - really enjoyed that one and Ireland surprised me as i had them down to finish 5th... I think France tried to run the ball too deep in their own half and put themselves under too much pressure. Ireland stay disciplined and made better choices - think they are the danger side for Wales now...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

oddgitt said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I agree Stuart from what I could glean from the internet commentary a poor performance against an Italy side who with a few less mistakes would have run England very close. Let's face it England are a poor side at present, we are lacking in so many key positions, sure we have some promising youngsters but at the present time we are going to struggle.
> ...


John / Rich - I'm sorry to say but England are lacking in too many positions starting with the front 5. I'm sorry but I've had my suspicions about Andrew Sheridan for a while......he may be able to bench press 600 lbs but basically he is too tall to prop and the smaller Italian made his life hell yesterday... I could go on...

OK * Scotland v Wales*

Pre-tournament I thought that this was going to be our toughest game. Scotland showed the greatest improvement of all the Northern hemisphere teams during the Autumn internationals and Wales have a poor record in Murryfield...

Well the first half was 'almost' a perfect half for Wales with style, flair and superb handling skills harking back to the 2005 championship only spoilt be the inept ability of Steven Jones to kick his conversions. - he is a liability! Luckily for him his decision making and other aspects of his game was good today otherwise heâ€™d be dropped for next Saturday.

The second half however Wales took their foot off the gas and Scotland come back into the match - Luckily for us Scotland were running a bit flat and sideways on times with only Chris Patterson (I'm a big fan of his) and the other replacement, Evans, on the wing giving Scotland real penetration.

Wales defence was resolute though but they did put themselves under unnecessary pressure IMO.

Really looking forward to next weekend - bring it on... 

- John - Celtic Crusaders were well beaten - almost star struck - against Leeds Rhinos for the first half on Friday night but were superb second half and more than held their ownâ€¦Given a few games I think they might be Ok you knowâ€¦


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Goode in the bin and they out run us on the wing, bloody sheep shaggers 17-8 :taz:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


As an ex-prop I would agree about Sheridan; he is very strong but technically lacking. Tall props can be good, look at the legendary Fran Cotton, however having said that Sheridan had one of his best games since the RWC yesterday. Vickery is one of the bravest players in rugby, three back operations and still proping at international level, looked tired to me and he is not the force he used to be, Lee Mears was OK but nothing special. In the second-row Borthwick and Kennedy are very average, and Borthwick does not work as captain for me, I can't imagine Jonno putting up with all the penalties England were giving away.

So I agree with Stuart's view on the tight five, an area where England used to reign supreme, they are very ordinary. Two out of the three back row played well, Worsley was imense playing out of position on the openside, Haskell also had a good game, Nick Easter hasn't displayed his Harlequins form for England yet, I have seen him dominate games for 80 minutes, so I live in hope.

I am not qualified to comment on the backs other than to say the fly-half is still a problem position, Goode is a good journeyman, but not international class, Harry Ellis did OK but he is no Danny Care. I think Armitage, Cueto, Flutey and Sackey look promising for but Tindall is past his best.

Anyway back to the Wales game .... England played 20 minutes with 14 men and their discipline was lousy, first 25 minutes they were poor and the first 10 minutes of the second half they lost concentration. But overall the best performance for some time and a game they could have won.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*Wales v England*

My sincere congratulations to England for making one hall of a game of it yesterday!

They played exactly as I thoughtâ€¦very close to law/mark [the off-side line and killing the ball] and did it very well indeed. :yes:

Got to agree with John and say that England did their homework by putting Jo Worsley in the three-quarter line who stifled any chance of attack from the Welsh backs - the man was immense and well worth his man-of-the match award.

That said I thought Gethin Jenkins was Walesâ€™ best player and played his best match since the 2005 Championship.

With no Shane William it was Mark Jonesâ€™ chance to push himself back into the first XV but Iâ€™m afraid to say [and I know Mark â€˜Ty Mawrâ€™ - he is a local Builth Wells boy] he had an average game being outsprinted by Sackey (who I thought was England most dangerous looking back) for the first try was disappointing to see to say the least. I know Mark has recently had his appendix removed but he is renound for being one of the fastest men in world rugby â€¦

I donâ€™t think Wales learned that much yesterday except to say that that was the kind of game we would have lost a few years ago so I was pleased that we won which after all the most important thing.

Roll on France in two weeks timeâ€¦


----------



## hlovett (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Wales can book the engraver for the trophy now!!!


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

_"Maybe if I was a prop-forward, but in my position I put a lot of pressure on my ankle, so there was no way I could play against England. Now, however, I can report that I am back in training, and while it is still a bit sore, I should be fine for the France game." _ Shane Williams on his latest injury...

Hmmn, because props don't use their ankles do they Shane?...


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm feeling confident for the Ireland game based on the performance against the boyos... it'll be tight but if we can cut out the errors (8 sin bins in 3 games... that's a whole match someone has been missing!) I reckon we should edge it.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

oddgitt said:


> _"Maybe if I was a prop-forward, but in my position I put a lot of pressure on my ankle, so there was no way I could play against England. Now, however, I can report that I am back in training, and while it is still a bit sore, I should be fine for the France game." _ Shane Williams on his latest injury...
> 
> Hmmn, because props don't use their ankles do they Shane?...


:lol: proping means permanent pain even when you retire :cry2: just goes to show how little the backs understand of the dark art h34r:


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

JoT said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > _"Maybe if I was a prop-forward, but in my position I put a lot of pressure on my ankle, so there was no way I could play against England. Now, however, I can report that I am back in training, and while it is still a bit sore, I should be fine for the France game." _ Shane Williams on his latest injury...
> ...


Best position on the field!

I really should dig the kit-bag out... it's been far too long since I injured myself...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK not going to be near a computer this weekend so thought 'd resurrect this thread in readiness for this evening...

*France v Wales* (KO 8pm GMT)

I'll just say that I feeling VERY nervous :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> OK not going to be near a computer this weekend so thought 'd resurrect this thread in readiness for this evening...
> 
> *France v Wales* (KO 8pm GMT)
> 
> I'll just say that I feeling VERY nervous :huh:


Great idea having a Friday night match! Good luck to my matrilineal relatives :lol:

Stu also have to decide wether or not to go to see Quins RL v Wigan on Saturday or watch Ireland v England on the TV :huh:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Could be really good game. Depends which France turn up.

Can't wait for the Scotland-Italy game to hear how well Scotland are progressing from our coach. Funnily enough we still don't win though. Frank Haddock - what a plonker :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> Stu also have to decide wether or not to go to see Quins RL v Wigan on Saturday or watch Ireland v England on the TV :huh:


Its an easy choice RFL or England - RFL every time! :lol:

Don't forget we play you at the Brewery Field on April 13th if you can make it?

...got to go NOW...will catch up with this thread - and possible abuse :lol: - on Monday...

Good luck all!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> OK not going to be near a computer this weekend so thought 'd resurrect this thread in readiness for this evening...
> 
> *France v Wales* (KO 8pm GMT)
> 
> I'll just say that I feeling VERY nervous :huh:


:rofl: Back 2 Back Grand Slams? Not now Taffy!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > OK not going to be near a computer this weekend so thought 'd resurrect this thread in readiness for this evening...
> ...


less of the taffy mod


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If France had a kicker it would have been comprehensive but as is was Wales should have nicked it at the end. If Gavin Henson's mind had been on the team rather than on tomorrows headlines he would have passed the ball when Wales had a two man overlap instead of trying to score himslef.

Good game all the same, some brutal forward work on both sides.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

24 minutes into the Scotland v Italy game ... just dire ... a punctilious Welsh referee, lacklustre performances by both teams and errors galore ... its enough to make me go to see the Quins RL v Wigan game


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Have to agree. Scotland were bad, Italy worse and the ref a pain in the ****

Would have to exempt Sergio Parisse from the comment above though as he was superb. Think there were 2 of him on the pitch. The guy would surely walk into any team in the world. :thumbsup:

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I went to watch Quins RL I wish I hadn't bothered :lol:

To add to my misery listening to the England commentary through an earpiece England gave away 18 penalties, several free kicks and two yellow cards ... this is just bull**** second match in a row were England played with 14 men for 20 minutes. A good job O'Gara didn't have his kicking boots on and in the end the score flattered England.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watched both games in an effort to improve my knowledge of the game. What a waste of time that was! :cry2:

Care's charge was just bloody stupid.

Best part of the coverage was every time they cut to Martin Johnson he was swearing! :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ireland 14 - 13 England*

England were absolute carp (anagram). We played better rugby than that at my school - and I was a better fly-half at eighteen than Andy Goode is now (and that was in the 1970s). Huge disappointment. No discipline, no inventiveness, no drive, no will. Just carp. :taz:

Well done Ireland - sorry only half our team showed up!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's Paul Ackford's opening lines in the Sunday Telegraph .... ouch!

_Another two yellow cards for England and another match defiled by indiscipline. Unless England improve their self-control they have no right calling themselves an international rugby team_.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

JoT said:


> Here's Paul Ackford's opening lines in the Sunday Telegraph .... ouch!
> 
> _Another two yellow cards for England and another match defiled by indiscipline. Unless England improve their self-control they have no right calling themselves an international rugby team_.


Harsh, but not entirely unfair...

We've taken Ireland, and nearly Wales, right to the wire with 2 binnings a game and a captain who couldn't lead a balloon on a piece of string. Makes me think how competitive we will be when we grow a pair.

Care should be dropped out of a plane let alone the squad. Johnno's face... classic.

Also, check out rugby dump dot com... good rugby vid/news site.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Alas said:


> Have to agree. Scotland were bad, Italy worse and the ref a pain in the ****
> 
> Would have to exempt Sergio Parisse from the comment above though as he was superb. Think there were 2 of him on the pitch. The guy would surely walk into any team in the world. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alasdair


Haskell should be taking notes!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

TBH I was expecting a little more abuse other than 'Taffies'! :lol:

Great game tho' wasn't it! Typical of bloody France to decide to 'turn up'.

Going to have to beat Italy by at least +30 points to have a fighting chance agianst Ireland... it's going to be a close one!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Best part of the coverage was every time they cut to Martin Johnson he was swearing! :lol:


When they cut to Johnson after Care's card, he was punching the seat! :lol:

England were a sad lot and as John points out the scoreline was flattering. BOD was amazing on offense and defense - the best match I've ever seen him play and one of the best test matches ever played by a team captain IMO. I was shocked at Ronan O'Gara's kicking on a purported home ground. Is it time for him to join Peter on the bench? Can you afford to keep a (nearly) offense-only flyhalf on the bench?

Already looking forward to next weekend. For more than one reason!


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Nalu said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Best part of the coverage was every time they cut to Martin Johnson he was swearing! :lol:
> ...


A bit annoying for the people sitting around him .Can't they make this guy sit in a box somewhere away from paying customers .


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well if we do stuff up the 6 Nations this year never mind because....

*WALES are World Champions at Sevens!*

:clap: :toot: :tease: :yahoo:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Well if we do stuff up the 6 Nations this year never mind because....
> 
> *WALES are World Champions at Sevens!*
> 
> :clap: :toot: :tease: :yahoo:


How did they pull that off :huh: last game I saw was Kenya beating Wales in Wellington round :lol:

Good effort by the Celtic Crusaders RL at the weekend only losing 0 - 4 to St Helens, not a bad crowd either at 6,300 we only had 3,800 at the Wigan game recently and at least a 1,000 of them were Wigan supporters!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Well if we do stuff up the 6 Nations this year never mind because....
> ...


Class mate - absolute class!  And ranked outsides 80-1 before the tournament started :huh:

Yeh we were there yesterday John - a great defensive effort by the boys. That said you could see their try coming a mile off...they keept working the ball side to side 'till they had the overlap. We looked tired at the end but were still resolute to the final hooter. I think it's only a matter of when not if they win their first match. The crowd attendence of 6351 is pretty impressive...the ground looked full so great to see. Have to watch 'Boots,n all' on Wednesday night (Sky Sports 2) to see the highlights...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...but we ain't going to win the Championship this year.

*Italy 15 v Wales 20*

h34r:

May as well say 'Congratulations' to Ireland now! :cheers:


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...but we ain't going to win the Championship this year.
> 
> *Italy 15 v Wales 20*
> 
> ...


They have to play two more games Stuart .

Paid a mynd i erbyn gofyd.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Very close game for Wales today and think Gatland left out too many regulars. Italy maybe feel a bit unlucky. Parisse again was superb.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

julian said:


> They have to play two more games Stuart .


Well they beat the sweaties! Great 2nd half

Sets up next weeks game in Cardiff nicely!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well done England (he says through gritted teeth  )

Best I've seen you play for years...the French were dreadful for 60 mins...but not taking anything away from you it was a great game to watch!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Well done England (he says through gritted teeth  )
> 
> Best I've seen you play for years...*the French were dreadful for 60 mins*...but not taking anything away from you it was a great game to watch!


Or England were good for 60 minutes Stuart! 

Seriously though England played very well for 50 minutes, by the time they hit 60 minutes the forwards had blown up. Andy Goode on as replacement fly-half in the second-half was also very poor. The last 20 minutes England gave away a lot of penalties so all in all I thought it was a curates egg of a match for England but one the management will take some heart. Despite this performance I still remain to be convinced with the current crop of players.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Watched the replay of the match at Murrayfield this AM. I was worried in the 1st half as the Scotties had all the possession & territory for the first 30-35 mins. A bit towards the end the Men in Green started to put the pressure

on. Peter Stringer was on form & ROG brought his boots. Those two are still a deadly combination after all these years! Stringer took MoM honors and ROG became the 6N top scorer.

I didn't see what happened to Leamy, but it looked like a shoulder as he went down the tunnel. I thought Paul O'Connell had a blinder too - his ball skills are basic but impeccable. You'll not see too much fancy jazz

from him but he doesn't knock it on or chance those 50-50 passes. He gets his body in position when he goes into contact and his meter-long arms come shooting out of the ruck to place the ball safely clear. The second 40 was all Ireland, with lots of green pressure, challenges, possession and territory. Scotland did well (thanks to Paterson!) to keep it close.

Kaplan was mediocre as usual. He doesn't use the advantage law well and he goes through streaks of his favorite call. Calling Ireland for intentionally dropping their attacking scrum on the Scot five just took the cake!

So it's on to the Welsh next weekend! Will make every effort to see that one live.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Today *IS* the day! :sweatdrop:

Lwck iawn bachgen mewn coch a Cymru! :cheers:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes it will be a great game _I_'ve no doubt. For your sake I hope the Welsh that played us turn up and not the shambles that played France and Italy

tbh I can't see Ireland losing


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

pg tips said:


> tbh I can't see Ireland losing


Wona put a little wager on it Paul? 

Wales win - yes ...by 13 clear points - unlikely!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was basking in the early glory of a 3 - 0 lead and having sent an English to A & E and then you scored :cry2: Big M is torturing me mercilessly now so I'm of out for a pint :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > tbh I can't see Ireland losing
> ...


Go on then 

Very tight game but I just had a feeling in my bones Ireland would win


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well done to Ireland. But there were a few parts of anatomies puckering at the end when drop goals were being exchanged and the penalty was given to Wales in the final minute. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Again. well done Ireland! :clap:

...still can help thinking...'what if'...& why didn't Gavin take that last minute penalty :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I didn't see this weekend's games as I was flying home, the Wales - Ireland game sounds a cracker .... I wonder if Colin (Nalu) has sobered up yet? 

I notice England finished second .... how did we manage that? :huh:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JoT said:


> I notice England finished second .... how did we manage that? :huh:


Points difference - in Englands case by hammering Italy!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> why didn't Gavin take that last minute penalty :huh:


I didn't understand that one either as Jones struggles over 45m. Unless Gav turned it down due to being shy and short of confidence. :lol:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I didn't see this weekend's games as I was flying home, the Wales - Ireland game sounds a cracker .... I wonder if Colin (Nalu) has sobered up yet?
> 
> I notice England finished second .... how did we manage that? :huh:


I can't remember the last time I teared up at a sporting event! :cry2: (of joy) And on the TV no less! :lol: Only thing that kept me from being totally embarrassed was that a 75yo ex-flanker from Ireland stood next to me the whole time, shouting himself hoarse at the screen. We hugged and cried together 

Wonderful match, right down to the wire with great performances (and some not so) on both sides. Seemed as if that Welsh rugger "Jones" was everywhere :lol:

John, I should have got Nikki to drive


----------

